# Snuffling?



## LuckyLucky (Nov 4, 2013)

Lately, whenever we take Lucky out, he starts making these snuffling noises and bites and pulls on the blanket we always place him on. Any idea what he's doing?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sounds like anointing maybe. Did you change laundry detergent, fabric softener, a new perfume?


----------



## LuckyLucky (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, he doesn't lick his quills whenever he anoints though. He acts sorta like he is hungry because he keeps biting and tugging the blanket


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hmm, I know my girl bites and licks my arm pit area. I think she likes the deodorant smell. She never anoints with it though either. (I try to catch her before she does it. I have no idea whats in the deodorant and it might be harmful to her)

I think it might be close to the same behavior as anointing without the licking and spreading saliva. Maybe? :lol: 

Does he seem upset or any other negative emotions? Or is he just curious and playful?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's normal behavior, unless he's making any negative noises are movements (acting hurt, etc), or it's followed by other abnormal behavior (not eating, drinking, etc). 

My girl does the same thing with the cozy tunnel that I bought her; she loves to burrow and dig everything, so she often burrows in that. Almost every time she's in it, I hear her "snuffle" around, and then she bites and tugs at the fleece inside the tunnel. Sometimes I can't get her to let go! She holds on very tight, then drags the tunnel around her playpen and cage. 

I would also watch for anything that comes off the blanket, like strings or any bits of fabric, just in case your hedgie tries to eat it. But other than that, I don't think it's anything to worry about


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

our Penny does the exact thing! I think she is trying tomake herself comfy. You should see her pull and bite at my husbands jeans! She just loves that! I don't think it's annointing, but rather they really like the blankie or material and just want to pull it closer and arrange it how they like it.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

My hedgehog Molly used to play tug-of-war with my socks. While they were on my feet.


----------



## LuckyLucky (Nov 4, 2013)

ok thank you so much


----------

